# Google Losing up to $1.65M a Day on YouTube



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Google is spending more than $2 million a day on YouTube -- and it is nowhere near seeing a return on that investment. Indeed, it may be losing up to $1.65 million daily on the video site.

http://www.internetevolution.com/author.asp?section_id=715&doc_id=175123&


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

That's not really a big surprise. They don't have any way of making money on it. Even noobies don't click banner/picture ads and no one is gonna watch a 15 or 30 second commerical to see a 23 second video of someone cat doing back flips. At least I'm not gonna.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

They need something to explain this to their shareholders:

"The Mountain View-based company earned $1.42 billion, or $4.49 per share in the *first quarter*. That was a nine per cent increase from $1.31 billion, or $4.12 per share, at the same time last year."
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090416/technology/technology_google


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

ever since google took over ,youtube has been going down hill...it sucks now ,and all there selective needless censorship makes me sick. Google is now a ridiculous 70% of all internet searches 90% US and if you don't believe me ''just google it'' ,im sure google's got enough money to gamble on ''bootube''.


----------

